# Scrambled eggs



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello all
recently I have been giving Peebo a scrambled egg in the morning for his breakfast. I use a little coconut oil and just scramble them and he loves it! 
Is is ok to feed him this everyday? are eggs bad for Chi's? I have been doing it for around 3 weeks now maybe 5-6 times a week.
Does any one else do this? my GF thinks im nuts for cooking him eggs in the morning.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I think it is fine to give the egg, however, I think 5-6 times a week is too often. Maybe once or twice a week.


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

I dont think you understand HE REALLY LOVES EGGS! lol I have never seen a dog jump so high first thing in the morning I just open the fridge and he goes nuts!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

So what? He won't LOVE having nutrient deficiencies and aging before his prime  I really hate it say it but eggs every AM is not a balanced or nutritious diet for your dog.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah i would only give the eggs as the occasional treat not every day.
He needs dog food a lot more than eggs as his breaky, even if he loves it.
I love an indian currie but i dont have it every day. lol


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok let me clarify a little bit he eats the egg with his Fromm dry food I put it in the same bowl and he eats the whole thing so 1 egg and 1/4 cup of Fromm not just the egg! lol


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I give Dahlia cooked eggs or chicken every other day to help her fill out a bit.
She has lost weight after her spay which amazed me.
She has filled out and looks better now.
I have never read anything about dogs having the same cholesterol issues that humans have.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

The scrambled egg addition to his food sounds fine to me, I'd probably stick to something like 3-4 times a week instead of 5-6 times per week just to keep from imbalance or allergy development especially if you plan to feed that amount on a long term regular basis. I give my dogs scrambled egg added to their breakfast regularly. Some months they get it only a few times and other months they get it about 4-5 times a week but the thing is achieving balance and not overdoing it.

Check out my dogs' breakfast:









Mmm, that makes me hungry just looking at it. lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

It's not good everyday I hope tracy sees this as she posted before about exactly what too much eggndoes

1 egg mixed with food is a big meal if you do thisdaily your going to end up with a big fat chihuahua


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with Sarah...you're going to end up with a fat Chi.  I don't think adding a wee bit every day is bad but 1egg a day is going to be WAY too much. Typically an egg with shell weighs 2oz (I feed raw including shell)...sometimes a bit more. That is just about enough for a daily amount of food for ONE of my smaller Chi's. (we usually split 1 egg in half for a smaller meal once a week). If you wanted to give it to your Chi every day I'd maybe split 1 egg up over a few day period. Saying that, eggs are great for them. Just in moderation.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I give my 3 chis eggs, but raw. Why spend the time cooking when they love them raw, too?  Also, if you are cooking, be sure not to cook them with butter/oil... That is one of the main reasons I feed them raw. 
We give them eggs (with 8peices of kibble) for one meal every 3 days. On egg days, they only eat one other kibble meal. Other days they are fed kibble 3 times a day. I usually will save the egg shells and crush them, sprinkle over a kibble meal on a day that is not an "egg day". That way they are getting the calcium still. We are feeding the eggs that my chickens are giving us, so they are considerably smaller than store bought. Perfect chi sized eggs (for now). However, when we did buy them, we would split 2 eggs between our 3 pups. 
For the record, mine weigh 5.5lbs, 4.5lbs, and about 4lbs.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think as long as its mostly kibble then its fine...its just bad if its all hes getting for his morning meal


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I didn't notice that the OP was giving a whole egg each time they fed egg. I have to agree that a whole egg is a lot for one chihuahua to be eating on such a regular basis. On the days that I give my dogs scrambled egg I split one egg between my 3 dogs. My 60 lb husky gets half the egg and my chi girls get about 1/4 each along with their dehydrated chicken or duck and biscuits.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

The op does it everyday!! I got the impression it was the whole egg.. Everyday is bad Tracy where are u lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ha ha - you guys answered the question! An egg a day is too much!!

One egg is about 2 ounces, depending on the egg size of course. For Brody that is just about enough food for the entire day. Also egg yolks are almost completely fat, which is good, but could pack weight on a dog pretty quickly.

Too many eggs binds biotin. But it would have to be a very large amount to do that. 

Anyway, I think if you cut the eggs back to a couple times a week you'd be fine. Or scramble up one and split it into 3 meals. She'd still get her taste of egg but it wouldn't be a whole one.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I would 2nd what everyone else said 1 whole egg for a Chi is quite a bit unless your chi is ginoromous (over 15#). I would cook up the egg (coconut oil is very healthy for them) and then separate it and feed 1 egg over a period of several days not all in one day. When Zoey gets raw egg it counts as her entire meal, and she gets a very very small meal the next meal as it's here entire portion. She weighs 4.5#.


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you for all the feedback everyone!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila goes loopy for eggs too. I occasionally 1xwk sometimes not even that though...will give her some scrambled egg mixed around in her kibble. Its like "a" chunk of the scrambled egg which i'd say is 1/2 tablespoon. I am trying to watch her weight so i'm very careful. When i give her that little bit i just smoosh it around in the kibble so it's well incorporated in there. lol I will also cut a few kibbles back to compensate.


----------

